# My Home in Texas (Video)



## Ken N Tx (Apr 4, 2016)

A 6 minute tour around my home in Texas..Not all the trees have their leaves yet..
.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 4, 2016)

Looks like you and the Mrs. are livin' the good life there Ken, nice spread, beautiful flowers, cute bird houses and lovely home! :cool2:


----------



## Falcon (Apr 4, 2016)

Nice Ken.  What a spread !   WOW !


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 4, 2016)

Very lovely and peaceful, Ken!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 5, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Looks like you and the Mrs. are livin' the good life there Ken, nice spread, beautiful flowers, cute bird houses and lovely home! :cool2:





Falcon said:


> Nice Ken.  What a spread !   WOW !





Ameriscot said:


> Very lovely and peaceful, Ken!



Thank you...


----------

